# Was ist eine PCI-E USB 3.0 Riser Extender Karte (Adapter?)



## usbfan (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier und hab keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin. Ich habe aber bei Google nichts gefunden und würde mich über eine kleine Erklärung freuen, was eine PCI-E USB 3.0 Riser Extender Karte ist (z.B. http://amzn.to/2h8BPB6  ).
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2016)

Das ist ein Adapter der deinen PCIe-Slot "verlängert" um Karten in Positionen einbauen zu können die sonst nicht möglich sind.

Das verlinkte Ding da ist aber irgenein China-Murks mit Fakebewertungen. Am besten ist die automatische Übersetzung von "no driver needed" (kein Treiber nötig) --> kein Fahrer benötigt


----------



## usbfan (20. Dezember 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist ein Adapter der deinen PCIe-Slot "verlängert" um Karten in Positionen einbauen zu können die sonst nicht möglich sind. Das verlinkte Ding da ist aber irgenein China-Murks mit Fakebewertungen. Am besten ist die automatische Übersetzung von "no driver needed" (kein Treiber nötig) --> kein Fahrer benötigt


Vielen Dank, Kann ich denn den kleinen PCIe auf 1x USB 3.0 Buchse Adapter, der dabei ist benutzen, um einen Arduino per USB anzuschließen, welcher im Gehäuse verbaut sein soll? (Wegen China Quali und so)


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du einen zusätzlichen USB3-Anschluss brauchst dann kaufe dir eine USB3-Controllerkarte - wenn nötig mit USB3-Verlängerungskabel extra wenn der Anschluss vorne sein muss.
Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall, ist aber entsprechend ein paar Euro teurer.

Alternativ tuts auch ein kleiner HUB, der aus einem vorhandenen USB3- Anschluss mehrere macht.

Ob das komische Ding auf Amazon da funktioniert wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## usbfan (20. Dezember 2016)

Der Arduino zieht ca. 0,7A und ich denke das funktioniert. Zumal Es ja komplett INTERN sein soll.  Ich möchte den Arduino ja nicht extern Anschließen


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2016)

Geht es da rein um Stromversorgung (verzeihe die dumme Frage ich habe von Arduinos Null Ahnung)? Dann würde es auch ein Molex zu USB tun, also direkt vom Netzteil aus.
Ansonsten würde intern auch gehen, einen der internen USB-Header des Boards per Adapter für 2 Euro oder so zu einer Buchse zu machen (DELOCK 83291: Kabel USB 2.0 Typ-A Buchse auf Pin Header bei reichelt elektronik).


----------



## usbfan (20. Dezember 2016)

Leider hab ich keine USB Pins mehr frei und nein, es geht auch um die Datenübertragung. (Abwärtskompatibilität zu USB 2.0 (Arduino simuliert Tastatur und stellt USB COM-Port ) ) PS: amzn.to/2h8BPB6 ist schon bestellt.


----------

